

Data mining 1.5M tweets for Twitter Sentiment Analysis - aligajani
http://www.mrgeek.me/technology/datascience/data-mining-1-5-million-tweets-for-twitter-sentiment-analysis/

======
minimaxir
Attempting to associate sentiment with stock prices is literally using
correlation to imply causation.

~~~
aligajani
Most of data science is that. But it was fun :-) [ the process ]

